# Bad news



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well after 40 years my chest freezer quite cooling.

Not sure what the issue is yet. The compressor is still running - it is just not cooling.

Could be out of freon.


----------



## Flem (Feb 1, 2012)

40 years??? That's incredible. Try to get that out of a new one. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2012)

Got to say I think you got your moneys worth and then some!!!!


----------



## almargita (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow!! Has me thinking, mine is 3/4 full with enought food to last 2-3 years! I have the Jeffry Dahmler size freezer, big enough to hold 3 bodies laid out. Six foot long, four deep & three wide..... Bought it used about 25 years ago for $100.00, knock on wood, still working perfectly! Always buy in bulk or on sale & use the foodsaver to make everything last about 2-3 years with no frost or ice in the package. Has to be a least 10-15 years old when I got it. Don't know what I would do if it failed!! My kids would get a lot of free food..........

Al


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah - mine is a 22.1 cu ft chest freezer - it is huge.

I am hoping i can just recharge it and be good to go. A new one that size is about $800 - $900.

There are a few used on craigslist - but nothing this size.

I can put 4 - 6.5 gallon carboys and 3 - 6 gallon carboys in it - still have room for a 3 gallon and some 1 gallons.


----------



## almargita (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably mine is similar in size, you don't even see these in many stores because they are so large! Unless you are looking at commercial ones. I think mine is a sears Kenmore, can't complain, its working fine..... New grocery store just opened in our area, Bottom Dollar & they are some great grand opening specials. Chicken thighs & legs for 47 cents a pound, they look beautiful!! loaded up with about 50 lbs all packaged in the foodsaver in various amounts, enough for about 3 years!! And at 47 cents a pound, can't buy dog or cat food for that! Gotta stock up while you can,

Al


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 1, 2012)

certainly got the moneys worth...wonder what it cost to run..i have to buy a couple within the next 14 days to be ready for my meats to come in


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 1, 2012)

Did you try cleaning the coils? A lot of times this is the problem. Good luck!


----------



## Julie (Feb 1, 2012)

Jon, Mike (my husband) says it is low on freon but that is R12 which is hard to get, you would need to call service for it but he did say check the condenser coil to see if it needs clean. 

He says unless you have a friend in refrigeration your better off just buying a new one.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2012)

Julie is right as the hazmat charge to rid of anything left in there is like $150 I believe plus the actual charging and that old stuff is $$$$$$$$ Sorry to say that like said above youll be lucky to get 10 years out of anything made these days!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 1, 2012)

Jon 
if the compressor is running - more than likely that the freon is ok. Like other people have mentioned - check the coils and fan ? the coils should be relativley hot per say. Alot of times the evaporator freezes up from too much moisture - so unplugging it for several hours and plugging it back in will determine that.

good luck !
steve


----------



## LanMan (Feb 1, 2012)

40 years!!! Got to love how they used to build stuff to last but figured out that they could sell more if they made things disposable


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 3, 2012)

$700 to fix - R12 is $32 an oz!!!!

But I found a 23 cu ft chest freezer for $150 - gotta love craigslist.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep, told ya that stuff is $$$$$!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 7, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Well after 40 years my chest freezer quite cooling.
> 
> Not sure what the issue is yet. The compressor is still running - it is just not cooling.
> 
> Could be out of freon.



FORTY YEARS???!!!!

My guess is that the ice block that the ice man delivered finally melted. Did they even have electricity 40 years ago?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> FORTY YEARS???!!!!
> 
> My guess is that the ice block that the ice man delivered finally melted. Did they even have electricity 40 years ago?



Yes we did...


----------

